# Beer and Nuts



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Now for some useless information? BA;BSW;BSF' Unified Fine,; unified coarse; Metric AF and some more, remembering which nuts fitted high temperature high pressure flanges, and those that fitted just plain service flanges, Trying to find out which spanner fitted? I prefered the 'Top End spanner, and its universal use on Courage, barclays, Watneys, Orangeboom; turborg; castle, and off course 'Tennents' with the pretty ladies, I admired them all, but cannot remember the name of one of them? Memories of My time at sea in the 60's(Jester)(K)


----------



## Long gone (Jun 20, 2009)

What have drinking Watneys and making love on punt have in common? They're both f*****g close to water!


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Ah! those were the days of taking the cans of beer and putting them into the brine tank for a few minutes to chill them especially in the tropics.(K)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

cajef said:


> Ah! those were the days of taking the cans of beer and putting them into the brine tank for a few minutes to chill them especially in the tropics.(K)


I can recall hanging a beer bottle in the brine tank when my timing was a bit out . I retrieved only the bottle heck with the crown top still intact. Bob


----------



## Dieselfitter (Dec 18, 2013)

I recall putting cans in the a/c vent, worked fine till the ship rolled!!!!


----------

